# M/C, Rh negative, Rhogam shot when?



## DragonflyMama (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm at 10 1/2 weeks & initially began with the brown smear which then progressed to the bright red blood & now the cramps are beginning. I hope with all my heart that I'm not losing our baby but deeply feel that I am. We lost our first baby in the second trimester & have a healthy dd who plans our new baby's room everyday. Thankfully she's asleep while I'm going through this. My question is with the first loss I went to the ER because I was so very confused & was shocked to hear that we had lost our child. I would like to attempt to experience this at home but am unsure of when I would know to go to the hospital to receive a shot of Rhogam due to my blood type. Is anyone famaliar with this, any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

I had 3 miscarriages and each time was given the Rhogam shot within 24 hours of actually passing the baby and/or having a D&C. I think you're supposed to get it within 48 hours.

Are you sure of your partner's blood type? During my fourth (and first successful) pregnancy, I started to question the need for a Rhogam shot (usually given sometime in the middle of the pregnancy), had my husband's bloodtype tested and found out we're both neg so didn't need the shot! Apparently some doctors are loathe to test fathers (or even care what their blood types are) because they think there's a chance that you're lying about the father's identity.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm so sorry that you think you are losing your baby. If you feel up to it try to read some of the older posts in this forum. There is lots of information and support here. These are some of the kindest women I have ever *met*.
My situation was a little different...I hadn't started bleeding yet when I found out that I had m/c. So I got the shot before I started. But I can't imagine why you couldn't m/c naturally at home and then go to your doctor's office to get the shot afterwards, if that is what you want to do. I thought that you had 72 hours to get it.
Take care of yourself. I will be holding you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## DragonflyMama (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks so much for your support Chiedza & Moongazer. I read somewhere that it has to be given within 72 hours after the delivery of the baby. My husband was tested in 97' but doesn't remember for sure what his blood type was. I'm quite sure he was also RH- which is so odd since we're only 15% of the population & like you Criedza we found each other. Tomorrow I'll call our old clinic to make sure & then decide what seems to be the best route for us. If he is Rh- I'll remain home unless the midwife has a suggestion. Our 4 1/2 dd would read books about babies while using the bathroom & pick out which room we were going to design for "Treestump" (her choice for a brother & Daisy for a sister) out of Pottery Barn. Not that we could ever afford it but she so enjoyed this pregnancy & it's such a devastating feeling to be losing a child that was already so loved & cared for. What an empty feeling. Our family had just begun to put together an old antique cradle from her Great-great Grandmother that she also used. I'm happy that our home was filled with so much love but I'm unsure of what will follow. I'm 39 & would have delivered at 40 & no insurance. Deep down I'm praying I'm just bleeding but I really don't think I'm being honest with myself. This is just like the first miscarriage except that it only took 2 days & was very painful in the last few hours although I was further into the pregnancy than I am now. Thanks for listening, it helps so much.


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

DragonflyMama,

I am SO sorry that you are going through this. That initial stain of blood is just pure dread. I just went through this myself two days after Christmas.

How sad. I really feel for you.

Just try to go for a walk and remember to breath. Maybe that will help keep you calm and centered.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

DragonflyMama, I'm so sorry you're going through this. As for the Rhogam shot - I have no experience there. I'm glad one of our mom's did and shared her information.

Call your doctor or midwife and talk to them about it as well as your bleeding. I don't see why you couldn't go through miscarriage at home, but again, Rh isn't something I'm familiar with.

Please take care of yourself. Make sure you're drinking plenty of liquids and eating food high in iron. You're loosing blood and your body is working hard right now.

Let us know how things are going and feel free to share here.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## DragonflyMama (Sep 1, 2002)

How are you feeling Caring Touch? I'm sorry for your loss. When it happened the first time my best friend gave us a very special snowflake ornament that we place on our xmas tree to remember out first spirit baby & now we'll have another. I placed some of the remains of my mc in canning jar in hopes of a celebration of a small fragment of this child's life. I read on another discussion that our little one's will keep returning until they meet us so this has given me great comfort & reassurance in such a uncertain & confusing time. Have you done anything like that? Ms. Mom, your like a fluttering typing angel spreading love & support to everyone, thank you so very much!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. I'm sorry that you are going through this. I lost our 9 week old baby thru m/c over Christmas. I'm RH -, not sure what my husband is. They took some blood from me to see if I've developed antibodies yet. I did not, so I did get a shot of Rhogam. I think my OB said they give it within 72 hours. Love to you, Abylite xo


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Both me and dh are Rh-. Rh- happens more among northern Europeans (Scandinavians, Germans and those areas) than elsewhere, so if he or his ancestors are from those areas, chances are good that he's Rh- too. (My dh's ancestors are Finnish, with 40% Rh-!!)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## DragonflyMama (Sep 1, 2002)

Good Morning Abylite, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, may you find peace through this trying time. I called the midwife's office on Monday morning & told them that I was quite certain that I miscarried over the weekend. Then I told them I'd like to come in for a ultrasound for reassurance or closure ( to some degree), no D & C, & no Rhogam. My body is still going though the miscarriage but at least I know what direction I'm heading in. I was surprised that they listened so the learning experience has already begun for me. So far that's the only postive aspect because otherwise this has been so emotionally exhausting. We wanted to hear another baby's laughter.
Simonee, Thanks for your info on the A-, I didn't know that. My husband's Mother is an native Aleut from King Cove, Alaska who's father was a Scandinavian whom I've always assumed was a fisherman of sorts. This all makes so much more sense, thanks for helping to put my puzzle together!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Dragonflymama, I was just thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. It's so hard sometimes. It helps to know that you are all "here" to listen and give support. If you need to talk, I am here. Abylite


----------

